# Ugly Feet



## SwissJ (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2010)

Erm... no. 
Not really.
Narrow feet, methinks. You easily buy shoes?


----------



## Juice (Jul 17, 2010)

The way you did the BW it makes you look like a Pompeii victim. Cool pic I guess, I'm not really into feet.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Ugly? Why?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree, ugly.  No foot fan here.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2010)

Feet are not ugly in and by themselves, I don't think so. And you need not be a "foot fan" to be thinking so, for we all have them, whether we like them or not (and whoever has lost one or even both will know how IMPORTANT they are!).

These have the Greek footshape (second toe the longest), like mine. And they are narrow feet. 

Plus they are nicely lit (naturally in the circumstances, I should assume), well worked on in post to bring out the contrasts (I assume), water as black background and much light and equally many shadows on the toes to really "sculpt" them. Not bad, not ugly.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 17, 2010)

not into feet photography at all!


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an anti-foot fetish.  Seriously.  I don't even know why I opened this. >.<


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Can't say I didn't warn you :mrgreen:



Juice said:


> The way you did the BW it makes you look like a Pompeii victim.  Cool pic I guess, I'm not really into feet.


Thanks.  I originally tried for the petrified bronzed look, but then ditched the toning.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Ugly? Why?


Ugly is in the eye of the beholder.



LaFoto said:


> Plus they are nicely lit (naturally in the circumstances, I should assume), well worked on in post to bring out the contrasts (I assume), water as black background and much light and equally many shadows on the toes to really "sculpt" them.


Thanks. Yes, the lighting is natural, and I adjusted in post to bring out the flesh lines and skin defects.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 17, 2010)

So true!  The picture looks good, it's the feet that don't.  And it's not you're feet.  It's any feet!  I mean I'm talking I won't let my husband touch my feet or his feet touch me!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 17, 2010)

OH snap... I just cut my toe nails.. I really wanted to post my ugly feet but not so ugly anymore. My pinky toes have these deformed nails LOL..


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh grossss.....


----------



## Raizels (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually like this pic. moody. 
no foot fetish... just like it.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 18, 2010)

my question is why? just why two feet... you can't even tell if its a man and a woman's foot together or anything...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2010)

You can't tell whether its men's or women's ... erm ... look at the hair on the legs! I mean, if there's a clear give-away that these are men's feet then it is the hair!


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 18, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> So true!  The picture looks good, it's the feet that don't.  And it's not you're feet.  It's any feet!  I mean I'm talking I won't let my husband touch my feet or his feet touch me!


Thanks.  Poor guy... I'd go crazy if my gf hid her feet from me... I love em.



Schwettylens said:


> OH snap... I just cut my toe nails.. I really wanted to post my ugly feet but not so ugly anymore. My pinky toes have these deformed nails LOL..


:addpics:



Raizels said:


> I actually like this pic. moody.
> no foot fetish... just like it.


Thanks.



Morpheuss said:


> my question is why? just why two feet... you can't even tell if its a man and a woman's foot together or anything...


I have no answer.  Not sure how it's any different from any other subject matter really.


----------



## G-mom (Jul 18, 2010)

like many others- not into feet. However- I can appreciate this photo. I think the contrast and detail is fabulous.


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks G-mom


----------



## IlSan (Jul 18, 2010)

> You can't tell whether its men's or women's ... erm ... look at the hair on the legs! I mean, if there's a clear give-away that these are men's feet then it is the hair!


 
Well now - I would not take that as a definitive proof...I have seen feet you don't want to have seen 

Hands would have been more along my alley, but it is a very nice shot.
(maybe hands are coming soon, )


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the photo, good PP in my opinion.

I tried a foot shot a little while back, in the sand. It was just one of those random shots, but ended up liking it.


----------

